
50% of GitHub/trending are non-english repositories - tosh
https://twitter.com/humphd/status/1122951720684937216
======
skilled
GitHub's trending page is trash. Vue.js has been trending for a year straight.
So have other repositories.

If it uses Stars as the only metric then it's never going to be accurate. It
would definitely be nice to have the algorithm tuned so that there is a clear
overview of what is trending on a daily basis.

